# What is your 'blind spot', and does it correlate with your mbti type?



## Gman1 (Mar 3, 2015)

I fit the stereotypical traits of the INFP, hence typing myself that way. Interestingly, my family have often pointed out that i am incapable of 'seeing opportunities', 'considering possibilities', and 'thinking outside the box' - consistent with the ISxJ profile.

I never really knew what my blind spot was until it was pointed out by other people. This makes sense because how are you supposed to be aware of a mental function that is never there? It's not like you can just put a mirror up and see it with your own eyes. It has to be spotted and identified by people who are strong in that function. 

So I put it to you folks: what is your inferior function as pointed out by others? The answer may give you second thoughts about your MBTI type.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

Well, yours certainly sounds a little unusual - sounds like you type yourself as an INFP while having ENxx and/or INxx traits as your inferior.

As for me, my blind-spot would be thinking _inside _the box - I'm always being called out for not being 'present', not being attentive to details, not focusing on what is actually happening right now, not taking into account facts/information that is presented to me etc - this is because I have a _very _difficult time forcing myself to play by the same rules everybody else is playing by.

This deficiency manifested in a very real way when I was employed in a law firm a while back, because I simply had better ideas that conflicted with what the law/statutes/legislation said - I felt suffocated and repressed there, as I was forced to play 'inside the box' with respect to adhering to laws etc.

That kind of thing is my blind-spot.
Consider the 'box' to be the rules or laws of any situation - I'm naturally wired to think outside of that, and I have a very difficult time staying within this 'box' - I mentally check out if I'm not allowed to be creative, for whatever reason, which means I'm not the worlds greatest employee in derpy kind of 'day in day out' jobs.

This is easily the biggest critique other people have of me, by far.


I realize not everybody else loves playing by the rules, or staying inside the box - but at least they can do it, and not feel restrained/repressed/suffocated to the point they just about want to punch a hole in a wall.

It's like at a previous job, we had to stick to business rules etc pretty strictly, whenever team leaders were around, I felt like my blood was boiling. I absolutely can't _stand _being forced inside 'the box'.

Definitely my blind-spot, according to other people (and I would agree with them).


----------



## BlueRaspberry (Dec 19, 2017)

I used to have the same problem as Turi, with being inattentive to my surroundings and forgetting important details. I never realized that I was spacey and unobservant until someone called me out on it when I was 17. Since then, I've developed my Si enough to trick people into thinking that I have my life together ^_^


----------



## psyche (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm intrigued by the question but it's hard for me to come up with an answer because I'm...probably a little too open to the possibility of there being something negative about me lol. I guess that is pretty clear from my posts... I'm thinking back, though... Oh! I know. People are always accusing me of being a goody two-shoes, like I feel like people always feel the need to rebel against my...high standards, or something. But that is so weird to me because I am seriously the grossest person ever. I am so messy and I have the most ribald sense of humor and I put off everything until the last minute and stuff like that. I think I am just really, really fucking shy and hard on myself and it registers as stuck-up and stuff. I guess it is true I have a perfectionistic ascetic streak... I feel like people don't realize it's only because I'm scared of being judged, though, and I don't feel like I deserve or am allowed as much as others.


----------



## piscesfish (Nov 30, 2013)

My family always pokes fun at me for being scared of everything, averse to touch, frugal, extremely un-adventurous, and never ever ever ever wanting to try new things. So basically anti-Se (maybe a little anti-Ne?). No questions here


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Do feel like _positive_ possibilities are a blindspot to me at least, which is one thing that makes me wonder about inferior Ne...

Also I hate dealing with anything that has to do with logic and facts and such a lot (so being inf T feels fitting), but that's less like a _blindspot_, and more like being stabbed in the head with a steak knife continuously.


----------



## spaceynyc (Feb 18, 2017)

my blind spot is not being present enough and enjoying things simply for what they are.. also being reluctant to going out and experiencing things in the real world, always wanting to be inside and not outside. ever since I was a kid. having responsibilities as an adult like working a lot and being with in a relationship with someone who loves being outside helps with this..


----------



## Eu_citzen (Jan 18, 2018)

My 'blind spot' is probably dealing with emotions - typical INTJ I'd say.


----------



## Lady of Clockwork (Dec 14, 2017)

Seeing the faults and defects in everything and everybody. I do see the values, too, but my cynicism seems to counteract my judgements, and I sound more pessimistic than I truly am.

Maybe people are more aware of flaws, so if I do point them out, they become alert; whereas if I point out values and goodness, it goes over their heads as they expected nothing else.

For an INFP, I think the term I come across most is a _disappointed idealist_.


----------



## Strelnikov (Jan 19, 2018)

Gman1 said:


> I fit the stereotypical traits of the INFP, hence typing myself that way. Interestingly, my family have often pointed out that i am incapable of 'seeing opportunities', 'considering possibilities', and 'thinking outside the box' - consistent with the ISxJ profile.
> 
> I never really knew what my blind spot was until it was pointed out by other people. This makes sense because how are you supposed to be aware of a mental function that is never there? It's not like you can just put a mirror up and see it with your own eyes. It has to be spotted and identified by people who are strong in that function.
> 
> So I put it to you folks: what is your inferior function as pointed out by others? The answer may give you second thoughts about your MBTI type.



I'm not surprised in what you're saying. I also see that in other INFPs regarding opportunities and vision. Let me clarify for why what I mean, and what I think they also meant: Ne does see opportunities, but usually they're related to... soft stuff... art, ideas, etc. In INFPs, it doesn't see entrepreneurial or business opportunities... hard stuff... Also, I've noticed that you may be completely oblivious to practical aspects, especially regarding jobs or business. You're great with intellectual stuff and I, for one, appreciate the feeling depth and strength of conviction of the INFPs I've met over time. However, they don't have the eye for spotting business, career or practical opportunities. They can see multiple meanings behind a painting, but not the potential uses of a new invention.

For me, Se is the official inferior function. However, Fe is what I really think is my weakness.


----------



## cuddle bun (Jun 2, 2017)

I've been told my INTJ blind spot is Fe and it makes sense. I find Fe behavior extremely difficult to deal with in real time although I can visualize it if I have enough time between sentence to ponder what the heck they are talking about. It's like they have different values... different understanding of which experiences are obviously individual vs. which experiences can only be done well by multiple people... they define unselfishness in a different way but use the same words for it... they define the involuntary core of the self in a different way but use the same words that I would use for it. And they defend their Ti individual experiences just as vehemently as I would defend my Fi individual experiences. It's so easy for one or both of us to get confused when we hear familiar words used in really unfamiliar way. and then both get frustrated.


----------



## PiT (May 6, 2017)

People have told me that I lack empathy. That would tend to be a characteristic blind spot of IxTP, though INTJs often struggle to deal with emotions as well.


----------



## Dalkri (Feb 10, 2018)

I struggle with both Fe and Se. I have poor ability to read emotions in others. Accommodating the emotions of others does not come naturally to me at all. When people get emotional around me I just get confused and uncomfortable and don't know what to do. Regarding Se I have a very hard time living "real time". I'm bad at fast paced in the moment situations. I have a strong aversion to anything involving risk and have a general dislike for new activities.


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

Can't take care of myself (OR others), people say --> could be due to low sensing, although I would disagree with this assessment to begin with and can't always take it seriously despite it being a common complaint.

Would not have figured this one out on my own. Instead I always focused on thinking-feeling conflict to a point of becoming slightly obsessive about it, despite it only becoming more damaging that way.


----------



## Xcopy (Dec 10, 2016)

If I would have to pick a specific blind spot, I would say it would be my ability to have no specific issue with being considered horrible or a villain/morally wrong by people almost too easily. There comes moments, where I just don't care enough about morality, nor do I care about other's morality or specific rationale internationalizations they've managed to concoct. I have moments where I even get the awareness, that one of my worst traits is how I can be a horrible person, and yet I'm fine with it. I'm too complacent in this fact, and despite having moments of considering bettering myself, if it shows results, I see no issue with it. If I had to map this to a function, I suppose it would be Inferior Fi, but in general, I think it's more accurate to say that most introverted functions seem to be the ones I rub the wrong way within others nor grasp a firm understanding from when people speak from them.


----------



## Bastard (Feb 4, 2018)

Yeah. Fi. I get it, but I don't _get_ it.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

Perhap(s) "bringing," everyone together, under one roof - rather than just_ manipulating bodies _around (ex; giving instructions), but rather bringing (all specimens together as one psychological/emotional entity - to which some form of demonstrable spiritual _mutualism_ is created emotionally in essence between subjects -- thus, everyone's _well-being _is psychologically/emotionally on the same page - rather than just physically (&) intellectually), and it seem(s) I have no malfunctions working groups, getting all the specimen(s) focused on myself or the task at hand, and making sure specimens all "get it," and so forth - but I lack the "*hostess*" aspect of personality, the specimen that attend(s) to her guest(s) patiently - that makes "_everyone likes each other_," - in a sense no personal conflicts arise, that the psychological/emotional health of the group is strong, with perhaps this instinct that (X, Y, Z) must be attended to - and I realize that (X)-group _falls apart_ the moment I cease to take any interest - and I reckon this is due to 'supposedly' low-functioning (Fe). That I "bring specimen(s)" together intellectually - and divert them to myself temporarily; but am blind to the (security of the bond) between subject(s), thus, I give_ no glue_ like a (Fe)-dom seems to.

Which indeed, seems to correlate with inferior-Fe functioning, but is not necessarily a cause; and it appear(s) to also manifest in a difficulty with tapping into (multiple subjects) at once, and arranging them in chronological order, which is perhap(s) a demonstration of lower-degrees of (feeling-function) altogether; as I am pretty shallow on feeling-function affairs in general - that "what I see, is what they must feel," -- and if a specimen is showing signs of happiness/satisfaction - it never occurs for myself to extend any "deeper," than that. 

Although, the two rather cause friction with my following Enneagram + Instinctual fixations: 

The blindspot conflict(s) with my (Sexual) so-called "_non-focal _point," of instinctual fixation - that being an INTJ with lower-functioning (SX) manifests in a nuetral approach to "group-like," affairs, and no strong desire to be tediously and "intensely" intertwined with one-humanoid, if various specimen(s) exist in abundance, and a strong desire not to be _pin-downed - instructed - directed - chained down_ by any other specimen, while perserving myself in the process, which may appear selfish to most specimen(s), while my intent is otherwise opposite. In spite of having the (SO) instinct, it often conflicts with my inward functions - in that I can only grasp the energy of a specimen _one at a time_, while having keen awareness of the group they inhabit, in other words, I often must engage in ("forced SX") and/or either/or in degrees, which I find irksome.


----------



## Gman1 (Mar 3, 2015)

@Turi You're a difficult one. When you say ''Im always being called out for not being 'present', not being attentive to details, not focusing on what is actually happening right now, not taking into account facts/information that is presented to me'' that screams inferior Se. But when you say ''I'm naturally wired to think outside of that, and I have a very difficult time staying within this 'box' - I mentally check out if I'm not allowed to be creative, for whatever reason, which means I'm not the worlds greatest employee in derpy kind of 'day in day out' jobs.'' I'm then 50/50 on whether you really are INTJ or in fact ENTP.

@BlueRaspberry ''being inattentive to my surroundings'' made me think Se, but ''forgetting important details'' made me think Si. So another difficult one.

@psyche your type is DEFINITELY correct. I've realised lately that true INFPs have standards that are harder to break than titanium. Loved reading your post btw.

@piscesfish the ''never ever wanting to try new things'' leads me to suspect inf Ne, although I see how you could think it it inf Se.

@Remnants the fact that you are capable of Ti but hate doing it could well be a tertiary component. Inferior function i believe is something that you can't do well regardless of how hard you try. So when you say maybe it is inf Ne, you may be right.

@spaceynyc yes sounds like inf Se to me.

@Eu_citzen if it is ''dealing with emotions'' as opposed to 'dealing with factual realities' then you may be ENTJ instead.

@iLeaf what fascinates me the most about your post is that you refer to seeing ''the faults and defects in everything and everybody'' as a weakness. It's not. Everyone has their faults and defects, and it is essential that we recognise them.
After reading ''Maybe people are more aware of flaws, so if I do point them out, they become alert'' I am actually starting to suspect you are more ISTP.

@1nquisitor you derived a lot of possibilities from my post, using words like 'maybe', which have fascinated me and got me thinking. Juxtaposing this with your admission of ''Fe is what I really think is my weakness'' leads me to wonder if you are in fact INTP.


----------



## Gman1 (Mar 3, 2015)

@cuddle bun I can tell you are a Ti user simple from the sentence ''if I have enough time between sentence to ponder what the heck they are talking about''. The next part ''It's like they have different values... different understanding of which experiences are obviously individual vs. which experiences can only be done well by multiple people... they define unselfishness in a different way but use the same words for it... they define the involuntary core of the self in a different way but use the same words that I would use for it'' seems to me like strong Ne. I have to tell you, when reading that, my mind went completely blank, so maybe Ne is in fact my inferior function.

@PiT ''People have told me that I lack empathy. That would tend to be a characteristic blind spot of IxTP'' WRONG. Lacking empathy is the weakness of ExTJs. IxTPs often blurt out stuff that hurts other's feelings unintentionally. ExTJs on the other hand have no sense of morals, so they will act without regard for the people around them. I met a girl irl who said early on that she lacked the ability to feel empathy, which was demonstrated later on as she wanted to cheat on her partner with me in his own apartment. And surprise surprise, when she took the test she typed as ENTJ.
Since you mention lacking empathy is a problem, I can easily see that as being weak Fi. However, I want to ask you: would you say you have a harder time dealing with the present and factual realities than empathising with people? If not, you may actually be ENTJ.

@Dalkri it seems to me like your type is spot on. Regarding your difficulty in reading others emotions, that looks more like Fi than Fe. And regarding your sensing, when you say ''I'm bad at fast paced in the moment situations. I have a strong aversion to anything involving risk and have a general dislike for new activities.'' i think you are more describing inf Ne than Se. The only question now is, between Feeling and Intuiting, which one is stronger (or weaker)?

@DOGSOUP ''Can't take care of myself'' sounds like a stereotypical Fe dom. I struggle a little bit to understand: ''Instead I always focused on thinking-feeling conflict to a point of becoming slightly obsessive about it, despite it only becoming more damaging that way.'' but the fact that you related apparent Ti with 'damaging' suggests it is low down on your stack.

@Xcopy I don't even need to comment. You've made it 100% crystal clear.

@Bastard ''I get it, but I don't get it.'' My words exactly.


----------



## Paulie (Jun 23, 2011)

Dates, directions, specific details that simply do not have any sort of lasting impression with me as I am more a big picture/context of the time kinda' guy. If something happened 2 years ago or 8 years ago, it's all the same. It happened, it's over, now is now, I'm moving forward. I couldn't tell you what year I bought my house, for example. I could tell you that I moved in on New Year's Eve, that it was snowing mightily, and the moving guys were Russian. But the year coming out of and going into? Nope. It just doesn't matter. Maybe it should, I dunno. If you were to tell me that it was 2008 or 2011, it would be just another in a long series of OK, whatever. I'm pretty sure this corresponds to INFJ.

I also find the idea of joining any kind of group, organization, political party, etc. anathema. Can't say this is a "blind spot", but I go it alone, or I don't go at all.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Gman1 said:


> @*Remnants* the fact that you are capable of Ti but hate doing it could well be a tertiary component. Inferior function i believe is something that you can't do well regardless of how hard you try. So when you say maybe it is inf Ne, you may be right.


I have never heard that the tertiary is something you hate doing, it's usually something you like but aren't as good with. And I didn't say I was _capable_ of Ti. However, pretty much everything in life revolves around having to deal with Thinking in some way, so being incapable at it makes me pretty much screwed.


----------



## Gman1 (Mar 3, 2015)

Remnants said:


> I have never heard that the tertiary is something you hate doing, it's usually something you like but aren't as good with. And I didn't say I was _capable_ of Ti. However, pretty much everything in life revolves around having to deal with Thinking in some way, so being incapable at it makes me pretty much screwed.


I meant in the sense that it drains you by doing it. And apologies for the typo i meant to put just 'T' - I can't tell if it's Ti or Te. Finally, of course you're not screwed. Just go on idrlabs.com and look at the number of people who are really successful and don't have T high up in their stack! The important thing is that you work alongside someone who is high in T so that you have the best of both worlds.


----------



## Sven The Returned (Feb 10, 2018)

I think my blind spot is Fi, and dealing with the fall out and consequences of its weakness is what unknowingly led me to MBTI and Jungian typology. 

I've always struggled with actualizing the *strong*, seemingly fine tuned and well defined morality and value system of higher Fi users. Left to its own devices, my morality is vague, fluid and completely contingent on whatever goals/objectives I'm actively working towards. My default state tends to be that if it behooves me to care, I *might*, but if not, I won't. Though the older I become, the less predisposed I am to this mindset. 

I experienced a profound revelation at learning that (theoretically) alongside the inferior function being one's blind spot, it is also aspirational and subconsciously fuels and motivates the dominant function, which acts as the method of realization. If I am, indeed, an ENTJ, this would mean that my Fi drives my Te and this personally and thematically rings true for my life: In striving for/obtaining/embodying "power," I imbue and impart my external environment with a certain brand of "empowerment (heightened structure, optimization, self-sufficiency, etc...)."


----------



## Strelnikov (Jan 19, 2018)

Gman1 said:


> @1nquisitor you derived a lot of possibilities from my post, using words like 'maybe', which have fascinated me and got me thinking. Juxtaposing this with your admission of ''Fe is what I really think is my weakness'' leads me to wonder if you are in fact INTP.


Nah... I'm definitely not an INTP. I don't know about the Ni, but I'm clearly a strong Te user (judging from the tests Ni and Te are quite balanced in me). I'm an INTJ and if I'm wrong about the type, then I'm at least an ENTJ. I like to think I'm an ANTJ (A for ambivert), since neither description fits me perfectly, but different aspects of INTJ and ENTJ combined would describe me very well. Even judging from what other people tell me, regarding their perceptions, I definitely don't have the absent-minded professor vibe or the mild-mannered vibe of the INTP. INTPs seem more intellectual compared to me. I like to talk about smart stuff, but overall I will use easy to understand language, instead of academic jargon. Yes, I do use words like maybe from time to time, but in general, no, I wouldn't say I use it that often. 

So... nah... Not an INTP. The reason I said that is because I can handle Se reasonably well (I won't hit walls or anything like that, and I'm good at sports, better than people would give me credit - as I wear glasses, although the athletic build should tell them otherwise - as the INTJ stereotypes would suggest), actually come to think of it Fi would give me more trouble from time to time (my feelings would sometime come out in a weird way, unfortunately), but if I also had Fe combined with Te, under Ni, I would be perfect. I see Fe as an extremely useful function to have... Se... meh, not so much...


----------



## Gman1 (Mar 3, 2015)

1nquisitor said:


> Nah... I'm definitely not an INTP. I don't know about the Ni, but I'm clearly a strong Te user (judging from the tests Ni and Te are quite balanced in me). I'm an INTJ and if I'm wrong about the type, then I'm at least an ENTJ. I like to think I'm an ANTJ (A for ambivert), since neither description fits me perfectly, but different aspects of INTJ and ENTJ combined would describe me very well. Even judging from what other people tell me, regarding their perceptions, I definitely don't have the absent-minded professor vibe or the mild-mannered vibe of the INTP. INTPs seem more intellectual compared to me. I like to talk about smart stuff, but overall I will use easy to understand language, instead of academic jargon. Yes, I do use words like maybe from time to time, but in general, no, I wouldn't say I use it that often.
> 
> So... nah... Not an INTP. The reason I said that is because I can handle Se reasonably well (I won't hit walls or anything like that, as the INTJ stereotypes would suggest), actually come to think of it Fi would give me more trouble from time to time (my feelings would sometime come out in a weird way, unfortunately), but if I also had Fe combined with Te, under Ni, I would be perfect. I see Fe as an extremely useful function to have... Se... meh, not so much...


I see. In that case you may very well be on the cusp between ENTJ and INTJ. And from the sounds of it, you should partner with someone high in Fe.


----------



## Strelnikov (Jan 19, 2018)

Gman1 said:


> I see. In that case you may very well be on the cusp between ENTJ and INTJ. And from the sounds of it, you should partner with someone high in Fe.


Yes, I am on the cusp... I've had a tough time determining what my type exactly is... Read a lot about the difference between ENTJ and INTJ... But I think the real life people I knew and comparing myself to them, made me realise I'm more of an INTJ... like 55%-45%, maybe 60%-40%... I just took a Socionics test... I know it's not the same, but after it told me my type ILI (INTJ equivalent in MBTI), it also told me I would be 95% LIE (ENTJ equivalent in MBTI). Again Ni was only 1% stronger than Te.

Also, yes, I really admire Fe users for their skill in reading people effortlessly (especially INFJs and ENFJs) and would be very happy with such a partner.


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

I don't like the term ''blindside'' because then people use these n00b arguments of _''I'm an INFP who struggles with sexual pleasure because of shadow Se''_ or some nonsense like that. And yet I can buy that argument from an INxJ.

I prefer to refer to them as ''weaknesses'' and they are explained by lower functions. For instance, I cannot troubleshoot for the life of me (Inferior Ne). Like last year when I lost my job, I knew there were a couple of places where they could find my resume interesting. When they all came back negative, I was like _''Well, that's it.......I'm screwed now. Gonna find myself in the street in a couple of months''_. Needless to say, my NP friends laughed at me, calling me melodramatic and suggesting about a million more places where they could take me in. 

I also struggle a lot socially, being awkward, offending people the second I say something etc. But that's not a ''Fe blindspot'' it's Te/Fi in an introvert that's just piss poorly geared towards social interaction.


----------



## fresh (Jul 3, 2011)

Stevester said:


> I don't like the term ''blindside'' because then people use these n00b arguments of _''I'm an INFP who struggles with sexual pleasure because of shadow Se''_ or some nonsense like that. And yet I can buy that argument from an INxJ.


Why can you buy that more from an INxJ than an INFP?


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

Because it does sound like a typical inferior Se problem. In an INxP it would be a lower Si problem. Or another issue entirely.


----------



## Reila (Jan 17, 2017)

Stevester said:


> Because it does sound like a typical inferior Se problem. In an INxP it would be a lower Si problem. Or another issue entirely.


Indeed. Dealing with my sexuality and sexual content in general has been a struggle for me since my teenager years and only now on my mid 20s, I am sorta forcing myself to learn how to deal with this stuff. It is all very confusing and uncomfortable for me. Makes me wish I was a Se-dom at times.

I have seen a few other INxJs making comments on struggling with sexuality or just plain disliking the subject, so I am not alone in this.


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

fresh said:


> Why can you buy that more from an INxJ than an INFP?


Yeah, I don't see a difference in argument there either. 'Shadow Se' or 'inferior Se' -- whatever, it's essentially the same argument just slightly different wording of an idea. Repressed sensing is repressed sensing. Also what a weird assumption that it would be related to extroverted sensing _specifically_. I guess Si types never focus on pleasure when it comes to sex...?


----------



## Gman1 (Mar 3, 2015)

DOGSOUP said:


> I guess Si types never focus on pleasure when it comes to sex...?


Rest assured that is NOT true.


----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)

1nquisitor said:


> For me, Se is the official inferior function. However, Fe is what I really think is my weakness.


Thats interesting to me bc Fe is my official inferior function and is definitely lower in my stack if that exists, but Se is my actual weakness/Achilles Heel.

I have no literal detail observation most of the time. See a table and not notice the physical, literal details hardly at all...which makes for a really horrible artist unless you go for fully abstract just about.

I have wondered if theres so much Ne that it pushes down my Se, as opposites fighting for the spotlight in my processing so to speak? I see Ne as my strongest function in spite of being Ti dom.


----------



## Xcopy (Dec 10, 2016)

Gman1 said:


> @Xcopy I don't even need to comment. You've made it 100% crystal clear.


Made what clear exactly? I essentially stated that I find it odd how most people function from their introverted functions, just that while I have my own morals, I'm more than willing to play the bad guy in a scenario very easily if the situation calls for it regardless of how it makes me seem.


----------



## Eu_citzen (Jan 18, 2018)

Gman1 said:


> @Eu_citzen if it is ''dealing with emotions'' as opposed to 'dealing with factual realities' then you may be ENTJ instead.



I have some traits of ENTJ, but in general I'd think I'm to introverted to be such.


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

DOGSOUP said:


> . I guess Si types never focus on pleasure when it comes to sex...?


Veering a bit off topic with this sex talk (but then it's sex talk so it's always welcomed) But for Si users it's all about expectations and then matching it with the sensory (in this case sensual) experience. And when you do so it can be quite......hot, if you'll allow me to say. But there is a great deal of re-adjusting in the moment or analyzing every detail of how it went after the fact.

I would imagine Se users to simply lose themselves in the moment (with SP types probably feeling the intensity more than anyone) and whatever happens will happen. And I would subsequently assume for strong Ni types, this can be somewhat difficult because they form a picture of how things should unfold but sex being sex (you know, wild, unpredictable and 90% sensory) I can see how that can easily throw them off balance.


----------



## Gman1 (Mar 3, 2015)

Xcopy said:


> Made what clear exactly? I essentially stated that I find it odd how most people function from their introverted functions, just that while I have my own morals, I'm more than willing to play the bad guy in a scenario very easily if the situation calls for it regardless of how it makes me seem.


I meant that you have made it clear beyond a reasonable doubt that you are inf Fi. The fact that introverted functions for you 'seem to be the ones I rub the wrong way within others nor grasp a firm understanding from when people speak from them' just confirms that you are Extravert.


----------



## Gman1 (Mar 3, 2015)

Eu_citzen said:


> I have some traits of ENTJ, but in general I'd think I'm to introverted to be such.


Funnily enough, there are a load of famously typed extraverts who classify themselves as introverts, even though objectively it isn't true.


----------



## fresh (Jul 3, 2011)

DOGSOUP said:


> Yeah, I don't see a difference in argument there either. 'Shadow Se' or 'inferior Se' -- whatever, it's essentially the same argument just slightly different wording of an idea. Repressed sensing is repressed sensing. Also what a weird assumption that it would be related to extroverted sensing _specifically_. I guess Si types never focus on pleasure when it comes to sex...?


I've seen many people on this site relate sexual fluency and sexual drive to the Extroverted Perceiving functions (so both Se and Ne), even though I've never seen it mentioned in any cognitive function description whatsoever...granted, sex rarely seems to be a factor that's included in the formalized literature anyway. That might be why there is so much emphasis on inferior Se and sex for INxJs vs. inferior Si and sex for ENxPs.


----------



## PiT (May 6, 2017)

Gman1 said:


> @PiT ''People have told me that I lack empathy. That would tend to be a characteristic blind spot of IxTP'' WRONG. Lacking empathy is the weakness of ExTJs. IxTPs often blurt out stuff that hurts other's feelings unintentionally. ExTJs on the other hand have no sense of morals, so they will act without regard for the people around them. I met a girl irl who said early on that she lacked the ability to feel empathy, which was demonstrated later on as she wanted to cheat on her partner with me in his own apartment. And surprise surprise, when she took the test she typed as ENTJ.
> Since you mention lacking empathy is a problem, I can easily see that as being weak Fi. However, I want to ask you: would you say you have a harder time dealing with the present and factual realities than empathising with people? If not, you may actually be ENTJ.


Fe-inferiors are more likely to act without regards to others' feelings while Fi-inferiors are more likely to act without regard to what is moral, and your examples bear that out well. Empathy (or at least an outward display of it) is typically associated more with Fe, though that relation is complicated to say the least.

From my own perspective, I take morals seriously and I find the present and factual realities to not be something I really consider or think about at all. I don't consider myself to be _that_ devoid of empathy (perhaps somewhat lower than the average bear), but the topic asked about what other people said about you. I find that many introverts find themselves in a situation where their tertiary function is invisible to other people. I know Fi is there for me, but nobody else seems to see it.


----------



## Eu_citzen (Jan 18, 2018)

Gman1 said:


> Funnily enough, there are a load of famously typed extraverts who classify themselves as introverts, even though objectively it isn't true.


Objectively I am an introvert. My friends confirm it, besides I can analyze myself & my actions in a fairly unbiased way.

My original comment was much more reflecting my Fi as an INTJ.


----------



## Lady of Clockwork (Dec 14, 2017)

Gman1 said:


> @iLeaf what fascinates me the most about your post is that you refer to seeing ''the faults and defects in everything and everybody'' as a weakness. It's not. Everyone has their faults and defects, and it is essential that we recognise them.
> After reading ''Maybe people are more aware of flaws, so if I do point them out, they become alert'' I am actually starting to suspect you are more ISTP.


Seeing the defects was not the weakness, but the clouded judgement of cynicism that prevents me from seeing the strengths. I should've made that clearer. When I wrote that post I was fatigued: such defects are less inflicting on a healthier mindset. Perhaps I ought to have written my inner-conflict of subjectivity vs objectivity.

I am confused about your conjecture; I am certainly an INFP, although INTP would've been understandable.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

My blind spots are:
too high standards
too much thinking
materialism


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

PiT said:


> Fe-inferiors are more likely to act without regards to others' feelings while Fi-inferiors are more likely to act without regard to what is moral, and your examples bear that out well. Empathy (or at least an outward display of it) is typically associated more with Fe, though that relation is complicated to say the least.
> 
> From my own perspective, I take morals seriously and I find the present and factual realities to not be something I really consider or think about at all. I don't consider myself to be _that_ devoid of empathy (perhaps somewhat lower than the average bear), but the topic asked about what other people said about you. I find that many introverts find themselves in a situation where their tertiary function is invisible to other people. I know Fi is there for me, but nobody else seems to see it.


I kind of wonder if lower-order Feeling has more to do with just a lack of or just clumsy/slightly dense external _expression_ of emotion/affection/"this is meaningful to me". "This is meaningful to me" is Feeling's realm. At least truly pondering that thing's meaning and significance. Not necessarily a lack of _emotion_ or empathy even in and of itself. It's less like you don't care and more like the fact that something is bad or wrong or that you love someone is just a given. 

Also, when someone with lower-order Feeling happens to be Introverted, then you also get someone who just doesn't focus as much on the external world anyways. It's all being internalized, and since Thinking plays a role, it's all being sorted and categorized. The fact that something is good or meaningful is more like seeing the colour blue and naming it correctly for Thinkers - there is no need to dwell on its blueness (what Feelers do). 

Anyways, as for me, I think my weakness is navigating external systems. Simple stuff like banking and every system put in place by society that you inevitably have to navigate. I'm not saying they simply frustrate me or I think they're ridiculous. I mean, I'm bad at navigating them. They all look the same to me. There's too many meaningless static things in place where I have to go step-by-step in this way that is known to everyone except somehow me to do stuff in them. When I do get frustrated eventually at my inability, I usually don't like how it's a static unchanging rigid system. I want it to move and change. I also want to gloss over the logistical details of everything.

My mind when I'm navigating these things is like that moment when I gloss over words or other details because I can get the essence of it just fine without knowing its components. I like to get the sense of things and then ponder their significance. Navigating external systems is having to focus on and do everything I never usually focus on or do, so I'm very clumsy at it.

EDIT: @Gman1, what do you think? Do you relate to any of this as an INFP?


----------



## DarkSideOfLight (Feb 15, 2011)

Can't notice details for shit unless someone else points them out or I have a need to inspect them. ENTP with non-existent Se/Si. High on the Intuition spectrum.
It was funny when I consciously started to pay attention to peoples' faces. Normally, when I start dating a girl I'm not even sure how her face looks like when we are about to meet 2nd time. This bloody anxious feeling 'fuck sake hope to detect her somehow'.


----------



## Gman1 (Mar 3, 2015)

@Jewl lol I can't relate one bit. In fact you probably operate in the opposite way to me. I'm very cautious carol and deliberate, and need to write a list of stuff to do before I can get anything done. To be honest, there have been many times where I sooo wished I could operate your way.

In regards to low order feeling, I'm sure they're capable of it; it's just not important to them. For IxTPs it's more about what makes sense, and for ExTJs it's more about efficiency. Funnily enough, the replies from the ENTJs here make the most sense to me, but I also despise them the most.


----------



## Strelnikov (Jan 19, 2018)

DarkSideOfLight said:


> Can't notice details for shit unless someone else points them out or I have a need to inspect them. ENTP with non-existent Se/Si. High on the Intuition spectrum.
> It was funny when I consciously started to pay attention to peoples' faces. Normally, when I start dating a girl I'm not even sure how her face looks like when we are about to meet 2nd time. This bloody anxious feeling 'fuck sake hope to detect her somehow'.


I can't remember my neighbours' faces and I've been living next to them for 6-7 years. They all look alike... As for details, I can notice some in the present moment, but not all... I usually am thinking of stuff, when all of the sudden I notice something... It's automatic and I can be in the present moment if I focus. But other than that I do remember numbers or other specific details about all sorts of stuff.


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

Gman1 said:


> @Jewl lol I can't relate one bit. In fact you probably operate in the opposite way to me. I'm very cautious carol and deliberate, and need to write a list of stuff to do before I can get anything done. To be honest, there have been many times where I sooo wished I could operate your way.
> 
> In regards to low order feeling, I'm sure they're capable of it; it's just not important to them. For IxTPs it's more about what makes sense, and for ExTJs it's more about efficiency. Funnily enough, the replies from the ENTJs here make the most sense to me, but I also despise them the most.


This is curious to me. Why do you despite them the most? What about the replies causes that reaction?

My sister who I'm extremely close to is the most ESTJ you'll ever meet. We joke that she'll be the CEO of a giant corporation someday. She's a very driven type A sort of personality. 

She has taught herself to read, write, and speak Hongul (Korean). She completely tested out of her language requirements in her college and is now taking her second advanced Korean course. She loves studying the conflict and history between North and South Korea. She pays close attention to the huge humanitarian crisis that is going on in North Korea. She's basically specializing in it. She's involved herself in organizations and internships that involve themselves in that issue. She wants a job with the state department in the future. She's inches away from being able to study abroad in South Korea this summer.

I don't think Te has to mean morals aren't important to you. My sister loves studying international law. Systems out there in the world, laws out there in the world, political theories... Morals to her are like rules, laws you can break. And when she sees some humanitarian crisis, where these laws are obviously being broken, she's good at coming up with a more efficient and better governing system... or coming up with a strategy of what other world powers should be or shouldn't be doing with North Korea. 

Very Te, but not lack of caring or lack or morality. Or emotion. I was just talking to her about this topic this morning and she said, "It's not like I'm a calculator. It's not like someone is murdered and I just think, 'This is bad because according to my calculations it is.' I have a gut emotional reaction to that stuff." I'd hazard a guess that most people do. In the face of injustice and clear acts of immorality where someone is treated as subhuman, especially when it is right in our faces and we're watching it happen, most times we have some kind of reaction. That is because we are human. 

Also, funnily, I married an INTP. Hahaha. Both my husband (INTP), my sister (ESTJ), and my brother (also INTP) and me (ENFP!) are living together so as to be able to split rent. We all get along and it's quite nice. I'm also surrounded by dominant Thinkers. I don't find it problematic at all.  

My husband also has these reactions. You know, if someone hurt me, that would most certainly make him angry. There have been times where I share with him heavy things about stuff that's happened to me that have made him look at me and see a person who is hurting. And since he is my husband, he doesn't want for me to be hurting. 

You know, we've befriended someone in our area who has an Intellectual Disability. This guy was convicted of a felony he says he did not commit and is now out on parole. His life is very limited. Due to the nature of the felony, he's not allowed in certain areas around town. He's filled with bitterness and he wants to go back to his original home and take revenge out on the people who he feels wrongfully accused him. But he also only sees people for what they can give him. His two biggest wants in life are for him to be proven innocent and to get a girlfriend. Oh, and he wants to be a DJ. 

He's caught up in his problems and is in this tunnel vision - he thinks his only way out is to get this felony off his record and prove to the world he's innocent. It's a tough situation. My husband and I know that in his case, there is very little chance that anyone will reconsider his case. Not that it's not something to try for, but it wouldn't be good to stake his whole life on it. But he does. He's often suicidal and my husband and I on more than one occasion have had to make sure that he's safe and not going to hurt himself. 

You know, my husband has particularly befriended this guy and sees all that's going on and has this reaction. He knows he's looking at a situation that is messed up and broken. And what we _both_ want is for our friend to let go of the tunnel vision and bitterness, because it's legitimately poisoning his relationships with everybody around him. 

There's never been a point where I feel disconcerted due to my husband or sister's lack of emotion or morality or lack of caring or such like. I find that to be a silly way of understanding both Te and Ti, even if both Te and Ti users cite problems with "emotions" or stuff having to do with "emotions". But I think if you get down to the bottom of that problem, you'll find it lies in them being forced to evaluate (Feeling) stuff and not just categorize it either subjectively (Ti) or objectively (Te). It's probably about as frustrating for them as it is for me to navigate external systems.


----------



## nestle_bird (Dec 24, 2015)

People often point out the fact that I'm too practical/materialistic, that I'm cynical, vindictive, stubborn, unsociable and not very emotional and empathetic towards others. Yeah, that's pretty much what they criticize about me.
I guess it's consistent with having inferior Fe, materialism aside. 
Anyway, I don't think I'm as bad with social situations and emotions as they make me out to be, considering the people who tell me that are people who don't know me well or people I am wary of because I've had issues with them. I can't argue on the /cynism/vindictiveness/stubborness parts though; those are all true.


----------



## Gman1 (Mar 3, 2015)

Jewl said:


> This is curious to me. Why do you despite them the most? What about the replies causes that reaction?
> 
> My sister who I'm extremely close to is the most ESTJ you'll ever meet. We joke that she'll be the CEO of a giant corporation someday. She's a very driven type A sort of personality.
> 
> ...


I have a special hatred for ENTJs because they simply cannot be trusted. They are dishonest. In the last year alone I've met 3 ENTJs who were all very manipulative and had zero regard for their employees / co-workers. The year before I knew one ENTJ who would say all kinds of weird shit like ''I've just cut myself'' and then later admit it was a lie 'just to get a reaction' out of me. I can tolerate ESTJs better because they don't have the manipulative component.
The common pattern I get with ENTJs is that one minute they'll be showering you with praise, the next minute they'll be discarding you like you were nothing. It is the Ni component that I hate the most. It is very weird to me and seems destructive in nature.
I know what people will say: don't generalise because of 3 bad ones you met. Well looking at the replies from the ENTJs here like ''there comes moments where I just don't care enough about morality nor do I care about other's morality'', and ''my morality is vague, fluid and completely contingent on whatever goals/objectives I'm actively working towards'', it is difficult for me not to label them all as unpleasant pieces of shit. 

Focusing on you, I would like to say you are truly great for helping that poor man. It's not easy dealing with someone with tunnel vision and is suicidal. I only hope he gets the professional help that he clearly needs. I also hope through this that he learns to forget about the past and think about how to start afresh (yes it's easier said than done).

Also, given that your husband lives with a lot of your family, I sure hope they all get along ok. I think if my partner and I lived with my siblings it would be bedlam.


----------



## austinfett (Jul 30, 2016)

4th Se really gets me.
I play a lot of video games and while I understand the big picture and what I should be doing, learning from my mistakes (Ni-Ti behavior) I often struggle mechanically and keeping physical awareness of where my teammates are, enemies are, etc etc (weak Se). I'll walk into the open and get sniped right away because I'm too in my head and I struggle shutting off my thoughts sometimes.


----------



## austinfett (Jul 30, 2016)

Gman1 said:


> I have a special hatred for ENTJs because they simply cannot be trusted. They are dishonest. In the last year alone I've met 3 ENTJs who were all very manipulative and had zero regard for their employees / co-workers. The year before I knew one ENTJ who would say all kinds of weird shit like ''I've just cut myself'' and then later admit it was a lie 'just to get a reaction' out of me. I can tolerate ESTJs better because they don't have the manipulative component.
> The common pattern I get with ENTJs is that one minute they'll be showering you with praise, the next minute they'll be discarding you like you were nothing. It is the Ni component that I hate the most. It is very weird to me and seems destructive in nature.
> I know what people will say: don't generalise because of 3 bad ones you met. Well looking at the replies from the ENTJs here like ''there comes moments where I just don't care enough about morality nor do I care about other's morality'', and ''my morality is vague, fluid and completely contingent on whatever goals/objectives I'm actively working towards'', it is difficult for me not to label them all as unpleasant pieces of shit.
> 
> ...


Don't you feel this is unfair? You are in fact generalizing. Many many people in this world suffer from low levels of ego development and as a result, end up being manipulative, never letting their true strengths shine, never spreading love into the world. Meet a couple well developed healthy and happy ENTJs and you might find they can be similar to ISFPs in some ways...


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

Wow, @Turi describes my "blind spot" as manifested by inferior Se very well. It's like all the stuff that's happening out there is erroneous data and all of the stuff that's happening inside my head is what's important. While I can switch modes and be attentive, I'd really rather not. 

However, I don't think that Se inferior is the best cognitive function description of my blind spot.

My blind spot is clearly Fe, to me. I understand how it works, I understand why the people who value it use it, and I definitely see why it's a valuable function in the world.

However, I detest using it myself. Any attempt leaves me frustrated and confused, completely out of my element, and almost as if I'm no longer able to understand reality. It's so contrary to how I think naturally that I might even liken Fe to being on drugs for me, personally.

Edit to Add:



1nquisitor said:


> For me, Se is the official inferior function. However, Fe is what I really think is my weakness.


I didn't see this before I posted my response, but I'm not surprised to see a fellow INTJ make this statement. : )


----------



## vhaydenlv (May 3, 2017)

People have told me more than once that I overthink especially when it comes to people. Not willing to indulge in small talk. Too much in my head. I have a hard time with anything physical. I'm easily overwhelmed by my environment to the point where sitting in a crowded bus can make me sick unless I listen to music.

So yeah, Ni-dom and Se-inf problems, no surprise there.


----------



## vhaydenlv (May 3, 2017)

Bastard said:


> Yeah. Fi. I get it, but I don't _get_ it.


That's interesting. My brother's an ESTP and last time we hung out, we talked about God and I definitely got the impression that the mere concept of religion escaped his comprehension altogether. Sure, religion is not just a Fi thing but we've had other conversations in the past that seems to indicate he really doesn't get Fi, Fe to some extent, most of it being unconscious but Fi, not at all.


----------



## OliveBranch (Aug 30, 2017)

Blindspot in terms of functions is extroverted sensing, and I'm going with that, because I believe the theory to be accurate. My extroverted sensing is so shitty, but I use introverted sensing to compensate for it. It's also connected to my inferior extroverted thinking, that in time has gotten better, and that has allowed to be less fearful about decision making. But blind Se makes it difficult to react immediately (unless something goes wrong in the environment). It is more than just being clumsy or uncoordinated, I suck at noticing shit, not changes in the external world (that's Si), but stuff in the moment. It also takes so much mental step by step energy to do simple things that require an external physical action. I can go into autopilot mode and I become a machine at my part time job, but it's like I'm half there. It works great and I always get things done really quickly, but I'm not immersed in my surroundings.


----------



## OliveBranch (Aug 30, 2017)

austinfett said:


> 4th Se really gets me.
> I play a lot of video games and while I understand the big picture and what I should be doing, learning from my mistakes (Ni-Ti behavior) I often struggle mechanically and keeping physical awareness of where my teammates are, enemies are, etc etc (weak Se). I'll walk into the open and get sniped right away because I'm too in my head and I struggle shutting off my thoughts sometimes.


Same haha! I don't know if you play fortnite, but I have the exact same issue with that game and other games similar to it. I don't struggle with anything other than the mechanics and physical awareness as well. When I hear footsteps of opponents nearby, I struggle with knowing which direction they're coming from. I'm better at playing it alone, because other people usually get frustrated with me, and then I freak out. Lol, I wish I could just chill, and be immersed in the external environment.


----------



## BranchMonkey (Feb 23, 2017)

Gman1 said:


> I fit the stereotypical traits of the INFP, hence typing myself that way. Interestingly, my family have often pointed out that i am incapable of 'seeing opportunities', 'considering possibilities', and 'thinking outside the box' - consistent with the ISxJ profile.
> 
> I never really knew what my blind spot was until it was pointed out by other people. This makes sense because how are you supposed to be aware of a mental function that is never there? It's not like you can just put a mirror up and see it with your own eyes. It has to be spotted and identified by people who are strong in that function.
> 
> So I put it to you folks: what is your inferior function as pointed out by others? The answer may give you second thoughts about your MBTI type.


I focused on how others point out your blind spot which corresponds to a certain extent to Johari's mirror as the blind spot that I nor another can see cannot be described.

So going with that, with how old I am (means I got a lot of people saying, "you miss X a lot!" it would be things outside.

Examples. My father frequently said, "You couldn't find your ass with both hands" (He's an ISTJ) when he got mad that we were grocery shopping and he asked me to get a can of pork-n-beans from the shelf in front of us and I would scan the shelf and not see the can, so he'd say something like that, or my Mom would say, "If it'd been a snake, it would have bit you," and I never talked back but thought, "Geez, give me a minute!"

Or at 22, I was renting a flat with a boyfriend and my son, six months into the lease, and we walked out back to get in my truck one night. I looked up and saw this huge billboard, and snapped, "Look at that, they put a billboard in the parking lot, so ugly!" and my boyfriend, as ESFJ, looked at me quizzically, said, "K---, that was there when we moved in."

But I don't miss everything out there. I see trouble and I see beauty, so if a dog is play bowing, I notice. Or walking along if a child is having trouble zipping up his jacket I'm there in an instant to help him. 

A few months ago, my husband and I passed the local pet store--the only pet store, where we got our first rat from the snake food bin (a rescue) and I saw this huge glass sign with the store's name on it, on a tall metal pole, and I said to my husband--knowing this about myself by now, "That's not new is it; I've never seen it before." He's a sweet ENFP so he said, "Yes, it's always been there but in the summer it's partially obscured by trees so it's easy to miss." 

We have lived in this town for over four years. *face palm

 

I don't really care about this blind spot. I see what I wanna or need to see, and who needs to see billboards and store signs except, eh, people who repaint them or something.


----------



## Gman1 (Mar 3, 2015)

BranchMonkey said:


> I focused on how others point out your blind spot which corresponds to a certain extent to Johari's mirror as the blind spot that I nor another can see cannot be described.
> 
> So going with that, with how old I am (means I got a lot of people saying, "you miss X a lot!" it would be things outside.
> 
> ...


yayyyy I got a reply from the host!


----------

